# GSS Date poll



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Vote on whether GSS date went well last nite since he didn't post a TR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't kiss and tell...did anybody notice that I didn't post last night at all...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

Rosy Palmer ?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't kiss and tell...did anybody notice that I didn't post last night at all...hmmmmmmmmm



You were just busy crying, and using your tears as lube...............:roll:


----------



## tcharron (Jun 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't kiss and tell...did anybody notice that I didn't post last night at all...hmmmmmmmmm



Took a while to get it in the trunk, obviously.  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Took a while to get *it *in the trunk, obviously.  :-D



Are you implying that GSS's date was neither a female or male?  Or maybe not even human??


----------



## tcharron (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you implying that GSS's date was neither a female or male?  Or maybe not even human??



I was more thinking the corpse..  :-D


----------



## noski (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe he got stood up.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you implying that GSS's date was neither a female or male?  Or maybe not even human??



I think he was contributing to the delinquency of a dog.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I was more thinking the corpse..  :-D



Hmmm, he mysteriously disappeared from the board. That's one shallow grave that he won't be memorializing with a steezy tombstone


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I was more thinking the corpse..  :-D



I could see that.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I think he was contributing to the delinquency of a dog.



That's just wrong, I mean a full grown dog is one thing, but a puppy?? :blink:


----------



## jack97 (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's just wrong, I mean a full grown dog is one thing, but a puppy?? :blink:



Yep, that will lead to binge drinking.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you implying that GSS's date was neither a female or male? Or maybe not even human??


 
NAaaaaaaa! Was wondering why GSS wore tall boots in the summer!


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

The Michelin 4 star restaurant that is Red Lobster has a long and thoughtful dinner service people.  A Lobsterita is a fine, hand crafted beverage that requires a certain sensitivity to create.  Damn.  Don't get me started on the cheddar biscuits.

BTW, there's no chance he banged her cause that certainly wouldn't have taken all night... because... wait for it... wait... wait... he's too big and it would hurt her too much to go that long.  

Ta da!!  See, I still love ya Doug!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 13, 2008)

where's the inflate-a-date option?


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Those inflatables have come a long ways form what they were in the past, pretty life like now .. of course I have no direct knowledge of this fact.. GSS how would you rate them now?


 

You're starting to scare me :-o :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh snap..well I guess that's what all the kicking sounds are..lol..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You were just busy crying, and using your tears as lube...............:roll:



No that's when ski season is over..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hmmm, he mysteriously disappeared from the board. That's one shallow grave that he won't be memorializing with a steezy tombstone



because I was at the bar for several hours..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you are speaking from experience of course .. having had a date with GSS ..



Nah cause that would involve a three way with Bob which I'm not down for..lol..because his back is too hairy,,,lol.:flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh yeah and old snowboarder in Maine apperently spend 4 hours with a blow up doll and still didn't pop her..doh!!!


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No it took me 4 hours to blow the dol ..I mean my date up then I was too tired ... she said she loved me and wanted to marry me too..


:lol:  Good one!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nah cause that would involve a three way with Bob which I'm not down for..lol..because his back is too hairy,,,lol.:flame:



So the only reason is he has a hairy back?  Not the fact that it is a dude????uke:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 13, 2008)

Wasn't this a video date?
define "video date".


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2008)

No need to fear, GSS has a strong grip on his love life.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No it took me 4 hours to blow the dol ..I mean my date up then I was too tired ... she said she loved me and wanted to marry me too..


 
You're scaring me on several levels!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2008)

GSS has things firmly in hand.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 14, 2008)

I hear GSS is one hell of a ladies man, loves to dance, his favorite is the Five Knuckle Shuffle

Loves to take them out to restaurants where he usuall goes for jerkin' the gherkin and insists on the chafed carrot...

Unfortunetly though, he is driving and old car with a bad battery and every once in while he does have to yank the cranky

And the old eye sight seems to be going.

Yeah, as much as he loves the ladies, somtimes life is not the best for GSS and it's a shame. It all started when as a lad he got a dishonorable discharge. Living on a farm sometimes he answers the bone phone, gets bad news, gets pissed at his life and chokes a chicken.

But gotta hand it to GSS, whether life is good or bad the one man show must go on!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Does this mean you won't want to boarding with me this winter?


 
If by board you mean snowboard, love to go! If you mean share a room, well I can't compete with an inflatable!


----------



## tcharron (Jun 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I would have a threesome but it would just take too long to get everything ready .. ..



Just take two of the blue pills instead of one..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 15, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I will be riding up at SR this season .. haven't shared a room in years and don't plan on starting now .. but thanks for the offer..


 
I ski SR a few times a season. A buddy of mine has a place on Bryant Pond. We'll have to take a few runs together this season! Does your doll also ski?


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you are speaking from experience of course .. having had a date with GSS ..



I wouldn't call it a date. 



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nah cause that would involve a three way with Bob which I'm not down for..lol..because his back is too hairy,,,lol.:flame:



Fur is hot.



Hawkshot99 said:


> So the only reason is he has a hairy back?  Not the fact that it is a dude????uke:



Good point.  WTF Doug??!!



OldsnowboarderME said:


> Remember alternate lifestyles shouldn't be out right condemned .. well not immediately any ways..



Especially when they have the potential to be totally hot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL...wow I've been away for a few days and wow quite the thread..I don't wack off hourly..but I was getting my swerve on Saturday night...with another person..a woman in fact..who was not obese or even overweight..lol..Holla..good thing it's not ski season..


----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2008)

so it wasn't a craiglist woman wit this kind of description (cut & pasted, pic omitted to be nice)


Hi there! I am 29 and looking for someone that I can laugh and have fun with. I have been single for about 2 years and would love to get back into a relationship, trusting and respecting someone else in my life. I am bit on the bigger side but I do go to the gym and have recently started playing golf. I am 5'4" and roughly 235 pounds, I am not afraid to admit it. I have short blonde hair and brown eyes. I love camping, watching tv and movies, hanging out with friends and laughing. I live with my kitten, Guinevere, she keeps me company. I am the Office Coordinator at a CPA firm in MA. I love the Red Sox and the Patriot's! Interested, shoot me a line!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nah... it was this Craiglist gem:



> Desired Demo:
> Men with absolutely no standards whatsoever
> Quote:
> "200 lbs. 5-9, tummy (4 kids)...DD, cellulite, stretch marks, wide hips...big um...yah, that but it gets tighter as I get warmed up...I have a big top but I don't like it played with (sensitive)...There is a catch...Send a pic and we'll go from there. Looking for Wed. about lunch time."



uke:


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

ckofer said:


> so it wasn't a craiglist woman wit this kind of description (cut & pasted, pic omitted to be nice)
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am 29 and looking for someone that I can laugh and have fun with. I have been single for about 2 years and would love to get back into a relationship, trusting and respecting someone else in my life. I am bit on the bigger side but I do go to the gym and have recently started playing golf. I am 5'4" and roughly 235 pounds, I am not afraid to admit it. I have short blonde hair and brown eyes. I love camping, watching tv and movies, hanging out with friends and laughing. I live with my kitten, Guinevere, she keeps me company. I am the Office Coordinator at a CPA firm in MA. I love the Red Sox and the Patriot's! Interested, shoot me a line!



A fatty, CPA, crazy cat lady.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

Requesting pics of Sexkitten.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Men with absolutely no standards whatsoever
> Quote:
> "200 lbs. 5-9, tummy (4 kids)...DD, cellulite, stretch marks, wide hips...big um...yah, that but it gets tighter as I get warmed up...I have a big top but I don't like it played with (sensitive)...There is a catch...Send a pic and we'll go from there. Looking for Wed. about lunch time."
> Oh Yeah I want me some of that .. send me the address..


:lol:  At least she's honest.  :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 17, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Me too .. just sex, no commitment .. Damn
> I think I just lost any standard I might have possessed..


 
That's the great thing about inflatables, they have no standards! Except the quality of vulcanizing!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 17, 2008)

Starting to look like I need to find a new forum to post on :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 17, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I know .. I think it all started downhill when some guy in a hot tub photo was showing off the man-nipple ..:roll:


 
Was that a guy? Oops, my bad!


----------

